# Ronaldo vicino al PSG per 250 milioni di euro.



## admin (28 Maggio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2018)

Sarà felicissimo Neymar.


----------



## Cantastorie (28 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarà felicissimo Neymar.



sospetto che lui farà il percorso inverso


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> sospetto che lui farà il percorso inverso



Non credo, i dirigenti del PSG sarebbero da TSO.


----------



## Djici (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



Per 250 mln sarebbe la più grande follia della storia del calcio. E forte. Anzi è fortissimo. Ma è in calo. Quanti anni potrà ancora fare? 
Se in più cedono Neymar allora a Parigi sono da ricoverare.


----------



## Albijol (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



scontatissimo


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



Ronaldo ha teoricamente una clausola rescissoria di 1 miliardo di euro...250 mi sembrano pochi in rapporto a questo...Comunque la Uefa fa le pulci a noi...e vabbè...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2018)

ma poi quanti anni ha CR7 ? 33 ? 34 ? 

250 milioni per un giocatore fortissimo ma palesemente a fine carriera ? qui stiamo veramente impazzendo.


----------



## Cantastorie (28 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non credo, i dirigenti del PSG sarebbero da TSO.



concordo, ma mi sa che Neymar spinga per andare al Real


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



altra mazzetta sotto forma di multa per la Uefa ??


----------



## Tahva (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



Eeeeee il fair-play finanziario!


----------



## luis4 (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



neymar-ronaldo-mbappe e cavani via


----------



## Shmuk (28 Maggio 2018)

Bé il Real farebbe un grandissimo affare, se però pensano di dare l'assalto a Neymar, secondo me si sbagliano di grosso.


----------



## Giangy (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



Il prossimo anno il turno di chi sarà? Sicuramente uno tra Messi, e Suarez


----------



## LukeLike (28 Maggio 2018)

Pensare che l'anno scorso fantasticavamo su un suo arrivo al Milan


----------



## Black (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



ovviamente su un operazione di questo genere la Uefa non avrà nulla da ridire


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



Per me non è vero


----------



## Snake (28 Maggio 2018)

bella Neymar che scappa da Messi e si ritrova Ronaldo in squadra


----------



## sballotello (28 Maggio 2018)

Ronaldo al psg e Neymar al Real Madrid..


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



Ovviamente tutto regolare


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Portogallo, Jorge Mendes sarebbe a Parigi per portare Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG. Operazione da 250 milioni di euro.



La cifra mi pare inverosimile.

Però se lascia il Real va al PSG, lo dicevo già qualche giorno fa.


----------



## 13-33 (28 Maggio 2018)

Il PSG no puo spendere tantissimo (FPF) pero quasi tutti giocatori usanno il PSG per avere il rinnovo.
Cristiano e matto dopo il rinnovo di Messi e vuole lo stesso ingaggio 40 milioni il Real no ha voglia di dare tutti sti soldi.
Vedremo como finira.


----------



## Goro (28 Maggio 2018)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Il PSG no puo spendere tantissimo (FPF) pero quasi tutti giocatori usanno il PSG per avere il rinnovo.
> Cristiano e matto dopo il rinnovo di Messi e vuole lo stesso ingaggio 40 milioni il Real no ha voglia di dare tutti sti soldi.
> Vedremo como finira.



Sono completamente d'accordo, eppure questo giochino Cristiano lo fa sempre e sempre ha funzionato finora


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2018)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Il PSG no puo spendere tantissimo (FPF) pero quasi tutti giocatori usanno il PSG per avere il rinnovo.
> Cristiano e matto dopo il rinnovo di Messi e vuole lo stesso ingaggio 40 milioni il Real no ha voglia di dare tutti sti soldi.
> Vedremo como finira.



Il Psg se ne fotte del FpF e può spendere quel che vuole.


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Maggio 2018)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Eeeeee il fair-play finanziario!



Perché è ok per il PSG di fare una follia così? E noi no?
Sarebbe perché dietro PSG ci stanno i veri soldi e la Uefa non preoccupa? Mentre noi non abbiamo le risorse che convince?


----------



## 13-33 (28 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il Psg se ne fotte del FpF e può spendere quel che vuole.


Vedrai che no !!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Maggio 2018)

Scambio con Neymar


----------

